# Tip % option?



## gary2323 (Jan 10, 2016)

This could be totally random, but the past few chips I’ve gotten have that either exactly 15% of the total fare for the pax. It could just be a total coincidence and these riders have made side calculations and made a tip to exactly 15% or, I’m hoping that Uber has made a change to the tip amount option And now it’s a percentage of the ride instead of those small dollar amounts that are preset options .

Anyone else seeing a similar trend? Clearly, the bad PR for Uber in the news Iis having a positive effect on the passengers showing emotion and empathy towards us, as drivers .


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

If the ride is priced over a certain price the rider is given a option of tip % instead of $ amounts.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I see fixed amounts and % amounts all the time. I have never used the rider app so I don't know if it is the app suggesting a method or a persons settings. One thing I did notice is most of the time on Lyft when it comes as a percentage it is immediate almost like the rider has it set to default tip XX% on every ride.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

Anyone know how the % is calculated for EATS? Is is based on the cost of the food (which I cannot see), the cost of the transaction, etc...I am getting tips, but they are often less than $2. Used to be I would either get ZERO, $2, $4, $6. Less than $2 crap is annoying


----------

